# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Em

## Abi

*Em's Game*
Next up to play, is Em!



Boxes left:

*9*    18     19     21     22

What box do you want to choose as your own?

----------


## Em

Well just so you know i have brought a picture of my li'l pussy cat jasper for luck .... can I put it on top of my box?

And i pick ....... My Lucky number 9!

----------


## Abi

What are your first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Em

U mmmmmm


I pick .....

*thinks come on jasper speak to me!*

1   12    13    4   15

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: 50p
Box 12: 1p
Box 13: Â£5
Box 4: Â£1000
Box 15: Â£100,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

No dealio Amigo!!!!


Shall i pick 5 more?

----------


## Abi

3 more boxes then, this time please Em!

----------


## Em

Oooh im getting ahead of myself    :Big Grin: 


20    8    16

----------


## Abi

*Box 20: Â£10,000
Box 8: Â£3000
Box 16: Â£50,000*



The banker feels this is a generous offer..
_Bankers Offer: Stick: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

> *Box 20: Â£10,000
> Box 8: Â£3000
> Box 16: Â£50,000*
> 
> 
> 
> The banker feels this is a generous offer..
> _Bankers Offer: Stick: Â£10,000_
> 
> Deal or No Deal?




The Banker can kiss my gorgeous little tooshi im feelin lucky!!!!


No deal!!!

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Em

2  3   4 pleeeeaaassseee


 :Bow:   :Bow:

----------


## Abi

You have already opened Number 4, can you pick another box instead of this, please?

----------


## Em

> You have already opened Number 4, can you pick another box instead of this, please?


oops sorry hard to keep up ! number 5

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£10
Box 3: Â£500
Box 5: Â£15,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£15,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

no dealio bankerio!

I feeelllll luckkkkyyy




6   7    10

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£75,000
Box 7: Â£20,000
Box 10: Â£50*



Despite the loss of the big ones, looking at the board overall, as the numbers are eaten away..

_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

.... ummmmmm ..... no deal *thinks hmm might regret this!*




11     14      17



please let me keep the 250!!!!!!!

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£1
Box 14: Â£35,000
Box 17: Â£5,000*



He is being forced to go up, as the boxes go, because of the Â£250,000 still being there. But this is an all or nothing game- so he advises that you think very carefully about this.

_Bankers Offer: Â£30,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

well that would put me joint 2nd on the leader board \......



but I think no deal. Hell Ive come this far  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes? (Though going by your pattern, i think i could guess!  :Rotfl:  )

----------


## Em

> What are your next 3 boxes? (Though going by your pattern, i think i could guess!  )



 :EEK!:  the banker has figured out my system!


18 19 and .....................    22

----------


## Abi

*Box 18: Â£250
Box 19: Â£750
Box 22: Â£250,000*



If only you'd stuck to your system!!

_Bankers Offer: Â£50_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Em

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Well I would of had to switch box so ..... Im not to gutted  :Smile: 


no deal!!!!

----------


## Abi

True, but baring in mind that your offer would have been over Â£100,000 - Which is over Alan's winnings, and would have placed you in first place... Not that i'm playing devils advocate or anything!

Are you ready to see what you won?

----------


## Em

> True, but baring in mind that your offer would have been over Â£100,000 - Which is over Alan's winnings, and would have placed you in first place... Not that i'm playing devils advocate or anything!
> 
> Are you ready to see what you won?



 :Crying:   :Crying:  I hadnt bloody thought of that 


.hmmmmphh. dont care now.  :Sad: 


 :Rotfl:  Lol only kidding ... come on then! The suspense is killing me !

----------


## Abi

Em, you have won

*Â£100!*
You made the right decision on the final offer, its just a shame that you didn't stick to the system!! Congrats anyway, you made it your own, and thats the main thing!

And it just goes to prove that Alan can be beaten- watch out Alan, theres a lot of people after the top spot!  :Ninja:

----------


## Em

Lol thanks abs for having this!!!     :Bow:  

Let me know when I can play again so I can beat Alan! Lol!

----------


## Behemoth

I have checked this game  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

